# Journey- Photographer shots from the Erie Shores shows



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a lovely thing for her to do. I especially like the last head shot. That would make a lovely painting.


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful photos of a beautiful girl! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Very Fancy, Arrow...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I would definitely crop that last head shot ......Totally wall worthy!
Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Lovely! I love how thick her topknot is.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much!! We are hoping this weekend will see our girl become a champion. She is off to the handler's again tonight then three days beginning Friday. Wish us luck...


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice! I think that is one of the "tightest" CC's I've seen on a show dog, loving the way it looks. I think I may bring this photo to the lady who will be putting my toy in pattern.

Rebecca


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Good luck this weekend.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much.

We just got home from dropping her off and her handler's and I always feel like I am abandoning my youngest child. But she was so happy to see one of his assistants, it did my heart good. I'll be glad to get this over with (for now) and just have her home with us. The house is dreadfully quiet when she is gone.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck getting her last few! Please post pictures.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She only needs 1 or 2, but we cannot find out now until about August, so we are going on the premise she needs two. You can count on pictures, and I've asked Will to be sure to get pro photos for any more big wins.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I know you must be a proud poodle mommy. She is gorgeous!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes...this girl makes my heart soar! Thank you so much!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

stunning!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

